# Nitro Glycerin S&D 36 bottle



## dirt works (Jan 25, 2013)

Here is the whole bottle, label on side
 thanks
 Mike


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 26, 2013)

This would be a utility bottle.  Even though I dont think I would want to drink it, it's not considered a poison bottle.  But a nice conversation piece non the less.


----------



## coreya (Jan 27, 2013)

A closer look at that label is in order, kind of wonder the smarts of transporting that amount of nitro (bottle looks like quart +)


----------



## epackage (Jan 27, 2013)

I get the 'feeling' that label is either NOS or a fake altogether that was applied to the bottle....


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  dirt works
> 
> Here is the whole bottle, label on side
> thanks
> Mike


 Is that the..."KaaaBoooomm".....well don't drop it....


----------

